# day sailing out of Athens. Anyone interested?



## jaynie100 (Mar 28, 2010)

A friend of mine has a sailing boat and was going to have day out sailing.
It would leave the marina in Athens at 9am and return about 6pm.
It would be great to just get away from the strikes, office, smog and busy life for the day. Just to relax and have fun. Meet other people.
There would be a charge so to cover the fuel etc BUT you would also get lunch on the boat. Coffee, tea and soft drinks throughout the day.
If anyone is interested PM me and I can give you more details.


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

No way u ll get someone from forum to join u!

Good luck!


----------

